# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  كسايی که بعد از چندسال فاصله گرفتن از درس کنکور دادن و قبول شدن

## blonde

سلام. میخواستم توی این تایپک واسه همدیگه بنویسیم
من خودم سه سال هست فاصله گرفتم کامل و میخوام توی ۸ ماه پایه صفر و برسونم به داروسازی که میخوام البته اونقدرم سخت گیر نیستم روزانه و رتبه برتر بخوام رتبه زیر ۲۵۰۰ منطقه ۲ میخوام . البته اینقدر اعتماد بنفسم پایینه که عددش هم میترسونتم 
چطور بعضیا میگن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ میخوایم عالیه واقعا اول از همه باید روی اعتماد به خودم و ایمانم کار کنم💕حالا بگذریم
اگه کسی توی موقعیت من بوده و بعد چندسال تصمیم گرفته بکوب واسه کنکور بخونه و سال اول قبول شده بیاد تجربشو درمیون بذاره خیلی کمک کننده است
مثلا من از نزدیک ۳ سال پیش وقتی داشتم زبان میخوندم که مهاجرت کنم یه خانومی و دیدم متولد ۶۰ همسن مامانم بودن و ترم اول پزشکی بودن ازاد تهران قبول شده بودن!واقعا انگیزه میده بهم یادش که میوفتم، گفت به هیچکس حتی خاله عمو هیچکس نگفتم و  کنکور داد و قبول شد ، حقیقتش منم میخوام حتی به صمیمی ترین دوستامم نگم چیزیو شاید ازم ناراحت بشن ولی اینجوری راحتترم ، احساس سبکی میکنم کسی ندونه و بخونم 
کدوماتون تونستید؟🙏🏻مهر ماهه بچه ها بیاین به هم کمک کنیم کلی وقت مونده تا تیر ۱۴۰۲ اگه قراره شروع کنیم خوبه که قبل از خاموش کردن گوشیامون تجربه های همو شنیده باشیم
یه مسئله دیگه کسی بوده که یک ماه خونده باشه بعدش اینقدر درسا واسش سخت بوده باشه که پشیمون شده باشه و کاملا امیدشو از دست داده باشه؟ 
اين تايپك و كه بنويسم عصر هم ميرم مشاور تحصيلي هم مشاور روانشناسم. تصميمم و ميگيرم شايد تصميم درستي واسه من باشه يا نباشه ولي تايپك بعديم اگه قرار باشه كنكور بدم فقط مينويسم هدفم و و ميرم تا نتايج كنكور💕

----------


## Tessa

سلام رفیق....
این موضوع نه برای خودم بلکه برای خواهرم پیش اومده .آخرین باری که کنکور داد سال 94 رشته تجربی بود...که همون سال ژنتیک قبول شد و رفت دانشگاه درسش تموم شد وزمان گذشت تا کنکور 1401 .... با اینکه درسش تموم شده بود شغل مناسبی براش وجود نداشت و خودشم عاشق پزشکی بود ..پارسال از تیر شروع کرد به خوندن و برای رسیدن به هدفش قید خانوادش زد و رفت شهرستان پیش یکی از فامیلامون چون مکان ارومتری برای درس خوندن بود.کتابارو اصلا ول نمیکرد وشاید توروز کلا5یا 6 ساعت میخوابید و نهایتا نتیجش شد پزشکی نیمسال دوم شهیدبهشتی. و اینکه منم خودم امسال سومین کنکورهم هس ودارم میخونم برا دی ...
و در اخر اینکه هیچوقت دیر نیس خواستم این امید بهت بدم به شرط اینکه تو راه درستش بیفتی و اینکه اگرم داری میخونی نیاز نیس همه بدونن بزار وقتی نتیجت گرفتی بفهمن....سوال وراهنمایی دیگه ایم خواستی هستم....

----------

